# DA Playing time rules and start percentages



## SoCal GK mom (Oct 11, 2018)

What are the rules for playing time and starts for girls’ DA this year? I have looked around the website and can’t find it anywhere.


----------



## younothat (Oct 11, 2018)

SoCal GK mom said:


> What are the rules for playing time and starts for girls’ DA this year? I have looked around the website and can’t find it anywhere.


Rules and Regulations
https://ussoccer.box.com/s/wk8nm2mwq34yvbbu548pvwywmdkklzju

"All U-13 through U-18/19 full -time Academy players, including goalkeepers, are recommended to start in at least 25% of their club’s Academy games during the season"

Recommended but not required so some clubs take some liberty on that. 
Although "U.S. Soccer reserves the right to fine a club or disallow the addition of new players as a penalty for failing to make best effort for all players meet the 25% minimum start recommendation.  Never heard of a club getting dinged for this but always possible I guess


----------



## turftoe9 (Oct 11, 2018)

SoCal GK mom said:


> What are the rules for playing time and starts for girls’ DA this year? I have looked around the website and can’t find it anywhere.


There is no rule for playing time but there is a 25% recommendation for starts.

25% Minimum Start Recommendation
All U-13 through U-18/19 full-time Academy players, including goalkeepers, are recommended to start in atleast 25% of their club’s Academy games during the season. The official record of player starts will be thegame and player statistics available publicly online. The DA Club is responsible for keeping track of startsby Academy players and must notify the DA Staff about potential exceptions as soon as possible.
1. If a player is released by the club and the player failed to start 25% of the Academy games forthe season, the club must submit a written explanation to DA Staff within ten (10) days of theplayer’s release.


----------

